# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Τηλεόραση JVC 49κ560 σκοτείνιασε η μισή οθόνη

## di_tia

όπως λέει και ο τίτλος η μιση οθόνη είναι σκοτεινή. backlight νομίζω θα είχε σκοτεινιάσει όλη. να τα παιξε η οθόνη;
βαζω και τρεις φώτο πως είναι η εικόνα. αν καποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει,.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε συνονόματε,
εάν είσαι ή σπουδάζεις Ηλεκτρονικός, τότε και μόνο τότε μ΄ ικανά μέτρα προστασίας
πρωτίστως για σένα και δευτερευόντως για τη TV ξεκουμπώνεις τ΄ οπίσθιο κάλυμμα της
συσκευής κι αποσυνδέεις, ελέγχεις καθαρίζεις κι επανασυνδέεις τις καλωδιοταινίες flex
που ξεκινούν από τη T-Con Board και καταλήγουν στ΄ εσωτερικό του panel (κυρίως 
εκείνες που βρίσκονται αριστερά σου όπως κοιτάς τη συσκευή με την οθόνη να βλέπει 
προς τ΄ έδαφος).
Επίσης σ΄ επόμενη κίνηση πρέπει να μετρήσεις τάσεις τροφ/σίας της T-Con Board και
του panel όπως και σήματα LVDS με παλμογράφο.
Εύχομαι ν΄ αποκατασταθεί η εικόνα στη τηλεόρασή σου με τη πρώτη κίνηση που σου
περιέγραψα αν αποφασίσεις να την εκτελέσεις.
Ένα τηλεφώνημα κι η αποστολή ενός e-mail με τις photo που παρέχεις στο 1ο post σου
στο Τεχν. Τμήμα του αντιπρ/που εισαγωγής των τηλεοράσεων αυτών στην ΕΛΛΑΔΑ,
που είναι η εταιρεία "ΚΩΤΣΟΒΟΛΟΣ Α.Ε.", με site : www.kotsovolos.gr και τηλ/νο επικ/νίας :
2102899999 θα σε βοηθούσε για μία δεύτερη γνώμη.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## di_tia

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. υπάρχουν γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικού αλλά έχω ασχοληθεί με τελείως διαφορετικό κομμάτι, επισκευές τέτοιου είδους προσπαθώ να κάνω μόνο για δικά μου πράγματα. θα δω αυτά που είπες εκτός από του παλμογράφου γιατί δεν έχω και ξαναστέλνω

----------


## GeorgeZ

Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται σαν backlight πρόβλημα;

----------

di_tia (12-09-19), duvdev (11-09-19)

----------


## nyannaco

Απ'ότι είδα γκουγκλάροντας, είναι LED τηλεόραση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οριζόντιες ledόμπαρες; Αν ναι, πώς είναι δυνατόν να σκοτεινιάζει κατακόρυφη ζώνη και να είναι θέμα backlight? Χάνω κάτι;

----------

di_tia (12-09-19)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Tο πρόβλημα είναι στο φωτισμό, η τηλεόραση ειναι εισαγωγή κοτσώβολος,νομίζω οτι της επισκευάζει η αστρα σερβις τσεκάρισε το στην αποδειξη που έχεις, έχει φωτισμό αριστερά και δεξια  γιαυτό είναι σκοτεινή, πρόσεχε τα flex του πάνελ είναι ψευτοκολλημένα, πρόσεχε να μην γίνει ζημιά

----------

di_tia (12-09-19)

----------


## di_tia

παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας ελπίζω να προλάβω αύριο να τσεκάρω κάποια πράγματα και να σας ενημερώσω

----------


## di_tia

IMG_20190911_212048.jpgIMG_20190911_212057.jpgτελικά βρήκα χρόνο σήμερα και βρέθηκε ο ένοχος. το τελευταιο led. μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος απο που μπορώ να παραγγείλω αυτή την μπάρα τών led;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Με το τύπο της λεντοσειράς κάλεσε στα τηλ/να : 2108320208 ή 2108325034 
το κατ/μα πώλησης  Ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των Γκάγκας Παρμενίων μήπως
την έχει για να την αγοράσεις.
Επίσης προβαίνω σε μία διόρθωση στο 2ο post μου όσον αφορά την κατεύθυνση
των flex καλωδιοταινιών όταν η οθόνη βλέπει προς τ΄ έδαφος :
... να κοιτάξεις κυρίως τις δεξιά καλωδιοταινίες ... κι όχι  # αριστερά # που εκ
παραδρομής γράφτηκε. 
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

di_tia (12-09-19)

----------


## di_tia

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αύριο θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Έχει και ο Μπέσκας μήπως σε βολεύει καλύτερα η περιοχή.
https://www.beskas.gr/

----------


## di_tia

έχω ψάξει παραπάνω από 10 μαγαζιά, τζίφος. περιμένω απο κωτσόβολο ένα τηλέφωνο να μου πεί αν μπορεί να βρεί, αν όχι δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

----------


## p270

ebay η αλλο καταστημα στο εξωτερικο δεν εχει;

----------


## GeorgeZ

Πάρε aliexpress όλο το σετ και άλλαξέ το.

----------


## di_tia

θα περιμένω το τηλ του κωτσόβολου και αν όχι μάλλον θα ψάξω ebay

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Δημήτρη,
γράψε το τύπο  της λεντοσειράς που αναγράφεται σε κάποιο σημείο της (είναι σειρά λατινικών γραμμάτων
& αριθμών) και το τύπο του panel.
Ψάχνοντας στο Διαδίκτυο ίσως βρεθεί η επίμαχη λεντοσειρά.
Αλλιώς μέτρα τη D.C. τάση που φθάνει στ΄ άκρα της μ΄ αναμμένη τη τηλεόραση και πολύ προσοχή, για τη
προσωπική σου ασφάλεια, κάνε διαίρεση δια του αριθμού των LED΄s για να βρεις σε ποια τάση λειτουργεί το
καθένα απ΄ αυτά και ψάξε στο Διαδίκτυο μήπως τα βρεις για ν΄ αντικαταστήσεις τ΄ ελαττωματικά.
Φιλικά.   
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## GeorgeZ

Κακή επιλογή να αλλάξεις μόνο τα χαλασμένα.  Σε ελάχιστο χρόνο θα χαλάσει κάποιο από τα άλλα.
Αλλαγή όλων των σειρών για καλύτερα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Γιώργο, 
ότι είναι κακή επιλογή, αλλά είναι μία λύση ανάγκης, καθόσον
υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην τα βρίσκει ούτε στ΄ Ali Express
ή να καθυστερεί αρκετά η παράδοσή τους, να ΄ναι ακριβά σε τιμή
ή τέλος να μην είναι τα κατάλληλα οπότε συνεκτιμώντας όλα τα
παραπάνω κι εφόσον διαθέτει το κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό και την υπομονή
κι επιμονή ο φίλος Δημήτρης ας προβεί και σ΄ αυτή την ύστατη λύση γιατί 
LED΄s μπορεί να βρει και στην Αθηναϊκή αγορά ηλεκτρονικών κατ/μάτων 
(π.χ. ΦΑΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ τηλ/νο : 210382874 :Cool: .
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Γιώργο,
αλλά αναφέρομαι σε μία λύση ανάγκης,
καθόσον μπορεί να μην βρίσκει τις λεντόμπαρες στ΄ Ali Express,
ή να καθυστερεί η παράδοσή τους, να ΄ναι ακριβές ή ακόμα και
να μην είναι οι ακριβώς αντίστοιχες, οπότε συνεκτιμώντας όλα 
τα παραπάνω ο φίλος Δημήτρης ας πράξει.
Αν διαθέτει το κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό, υπομονή κι επιμονή μπορεί
να πετύχει καλές αντικαταστάσεις LEDs και αν σταθεί τυχερός 
ίσως να μην χρειαστεί ν΄ ανοίξει το panel για παρόμοια βλάβη για
πολύ καιρό.
Τεμάχια LEDs μπορεί να βρει σ΄ αρκετά κατ/ματα πώλησης Ηλεκτρονικών
εξαρτ/των (π.χ. ΦΑΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ τηλ/νο : 2103828748, 
                       ΓΚΑΓΚΑΣ ΠΑΡΜΕΝΙΩΝ τηλ/να : 2108320208, 2108325034),
κι αρκετά άλλα.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για την εγγραφή των δύο παραπάνω σχεδόν ομοίων post μου αλλά
αυτό έγινε γιατί μου δόθηκε η λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι το πρώτο (το μ΄ αρ. 1 :Cool:  δεν
είχε αποθηκευτεί.
Σαν κείμενο ισχύει το δεύτερο (μ΄ αρ. 19) που είναι πληρέστερο.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## GeorgeZ

Πρόσφατα πήρα από aliexpress ένα σετ για LG 32" κάτω από 11 ευρώ όλο το πακέτο μαζί με τα έξοδα αποστολής. Σε 10 μέρες ήταν εδώ.

----------

di_tia (16-09-19)

----------


## di_tia

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον σας, από Κωτσόβολο δεν με πήραν τηλέφωνο, θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια αύριο να μιλήσω μαζί τους. Σε μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση βρήκα στο ebay από Αμερική μια σειρά στα 22€. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τι επιπλέον έξοδα έχει από εκεί.

----------


## LLLEFTERIS

Απο Ali δες εκει θα βρεις.

----------


## LLLEFTERIS

Επειδη η τηλεοραση σου μονο η παλια δοξασμενη JVC δεν ειναι απλα το ονομα ειναι μονο δεν κοιτας και για Vestel led strip μηπως κανενα ειναι ιδιο με το δικο σου.

----------


## di_tia

τελικά βρήκα από κωτσόβολο 59 euro σετ 10 τεμαχίων. ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον. δευτέρα κάνω παραγγελία  και θα τις αλλάξω όλες. απο ali έβρισκα 30 ευρώ και αλλα 19 φια να έρθει σε μία εβδομάδα

----------


## GeorgeZ

Οτιδήποτε πάνω από €22 ευρώ θα είχε τελωνείο, οπότε το ξεχνάς το ali. Όμως μου φαίνεται ακριβή η τιμή του για aliexpress.

----------


## di_tia

τελικά καλά λένε όποιος βιάζετε σκοντάφτει, αφού άλλαξα την χαλασμένη σειρά led και δοκιμάζω και όλα καλά, πάω να βάλω το panel βιαστικά και κρακ πάει αυτό.  ακόμα κλαίω. ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια. αν  κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχουν 10 σειρές led καινούριες και 9 μεταχειρισμένες.

----------

